# Dados da estação meteorológica da Amareleja



## J.S. (26 Jun 2006 às 20:37)

Ola a todos,

Para mim, no verao, o estacao mais interesante esta Amareleja. Porque nao ha datos aqui de cada dia (minima e maxima) desta estacao?
Em Espanha, o INM, da os dados de quase todas as estacoes do pais mas no Portugal os dados estao sempre muito escasa (!).

Nao ha sitios o otras maneiras para obter estos dados (de Amareleja)?

Lamento tambem que nao ha estacoes no vale do Guadiana, perto da Moura por exemplo. Nao sei porque, mas todas as estacoes la estao situadas nos picos das colinas...que estao sempre mais frias. 

Emuito provavel que o maxima de 47,3 na Amarelaja em agosto 2003 fui mais alta no Vale do Guadiana o Murtigao (o Murtega?).

Um abraco a todos os portugueses.

Forca a Portugal no mundial!


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2006 às 02:04)

*Re: Dados de Amareleja*

Pois, era bom se pudessemos ter acesso ás máximas e mínimas de todas as estações automáticas como acontece em Espanha, mas o I.M. deve achar que tal não é necessário ou talvez lhe estrague algum negócio se alguem se puser a guardar os dados diariamente  Temos que nos contentar com a informaçao horária, que já nem é mau de todo.

Concordo contigo em relação ao vale do Guadiana, é lá o lugar mais quente de Portugal e devem-se ter atingido temperaturas mais altas em 2003 que os 47,3ºC de Amareleja (tal como se devem ter atingido temperaturas muito mais baixas em outros sitios que os -16ºC de Miranda do Douro a 700m).

Outro lugar que também é um dos fornos de Portugal mas menos conhecido é a região do Douro.


----------



## Luis França (2 Set 2006 às 03:04)

*Re: Dados de Amareleja*

E não nos esqueçamos daquele lugar no Gerez oriental que se chama *Alto da Torreira do Meio-Dia*...


----------

